# Lost my lobster...



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

Today I found my Electric Blue Lobster Pinchy dead today in the corner of my tank. I believe he had a bad molt by I'm not 100% sure.Either way he's gone now. I'm going to let the tank be for now but I plan to replace him later.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Sad.
May your new lobster live longer when you get it.
cb


----------



## fishes05 (Jun 14, 2010)

RIP Pinchy.


----------

